# Remove headset cup from carbon frame



## Lee_Malone (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to install a new headset in my Cube Agree GTC (2010) carbon frame. The headset is an FSAOrbit ITA Internal/External HS. The bottom part of this headset is somewhat unfamiliar to me. It looks like this (the bike is upside down):









There is a steel cup pressed into the carbon headtube. It thought it would be possible to tap them out with a headset cup remover, like the Park Tool RT-1 or something similar. Unfortunately you can't tap it out, as the carbon above the cup actually has a smaller diameter:









So I think the only way to get the cup out is to force it out using a flat blade screwdriver. Is this the correct way to do this? I am afraid it will be harmful for the carbon frame... Does anyone of you have experience with this type of headset or do you know a better way to get it out?

Thanks for your help!

Kind regards!

Nigel


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

You're not supposed to remove that. This is a fully integrated headset with drop in bearings. The bearings simply drop into the cups in the frame.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks like the outer race of a headset bearing that has come apart. It should come out prety easilly. Can you post a picture of the rest of the bearing that came out of there.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ +1


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

tihsepa and looigi have it right.

See how you've got your screwdriver positioned in the photo you posted? Well, slip a flat tool like a cone wrench underneath the screwdriver, at a right angle to the screwdriver. That will protect the end of the carbon headtube and allow you to apply leverage.


----------



## Lee_Malone (Oct 6, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> That looks like the outer race of a headset bearing that has come apart. It should come out prety easilly. Can you post a picture of the rest of the bearing that came out of there.











This is a schematic diagram of the bottom part of the headset. I got it from FSA's customer service. They are telling me to get the cup out as well, but can't tell me how to do this in a good manner. 

Parts 10-12-13 came out easily and are exactly as shown on the diagram. Part 9 is pressed into the frame and looks a little bit different in reality than on the diagram. It doesn't seem to contain the top 12 mm of this part. I even think that this top 12 mm is actually part of the bike frame in my case. It looks and feels like carbon to me.

Here you can see the bigger versions of the pictures in post #1, that top part I see i carbon, right?

https://plus.google.com/photos/110433584227309481954/albums/5953250939753843649

That cup looks too bad to leave it inside as well, so I'll give it a try with a big spacer between the screwdriver and the headtube to protect the carbon.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Your diagram shows a standard external cup headset, that is not what you have, you have an integrated headset and the lower bearing is a cartridge style just like the top bearing (as was mentioned by several previous posters). The difference is your lower bearing came apart. You will require a replacement headset for an integrated frame, there is a number on the top bearing, refer to that when you look it up on the FSA website.

Something like this... Orbit IS Carbon


----------



## Lee_Malone (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

In the end it indeed seemed to be a stuck outer race of a cartridge bearing. My LBS got it loose by applying lots of force with a screwdriver, just like I wanted to do initially. New bearings are in and no more developing play after each ride! This time I will get them out more frequently for a quick clean and regrease.

For anyone wondering which new bearings are needed for a Cube Agree GTC Race (2010):
Bottom bearing: TH Industries 1.5” ACB 36° x 45° 073#
Top Bearing: TH Industries 1-1/8” ACB 36° x 45° 873#

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

At my shop we're big fans of using thermodynamics to ease bearing installation and removal. I'd have rubbed an ice cube on the bearing race before trying to pop it out.


----------



## choddo (Jul 23, 2014)

Lee_Malone said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the end it indeed seemed to be a stuck outer race of a cartridge bearing. My LBS got it loose by applying lots of force with a screwdriver, just like I wanted to do initially. New bearings are in and no more developing play after each ride! This time I will get them out more frequently for a quick clean and regrease.
> 
> ...


... and thanks for posting that product number - I was trying to find out what bottom bearing my 2011 Agree GTC Race needs. I didn't realise how vulnerable this would be, and didn't look after it properly and it's completely shot! 

Since FSA seem to have never heard of the existence of an "Orbit I-T" even though that's what Cube continue to list as the headset shipped on the 2014 Agree, this was really difficult to find.

After pulling mine apart and sending a photo+measurements to the FSA UK distributor, they suggested that it looked like this particular bearing and I read your post at about the same time which confirmed it. So ... ordered!

Thanks again.


----------



## choddo (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh by the way, a dealer can also order it direct from Cube, by asking for headset number: 10325 - so Cube eventually told me yesterday.


----------

